# ►► How to find any person on FACEBOOK by email id ?



## kool (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi guys, I've few question regarding FB.

*1)* How to search somebody by just entering email id ?
*2)* I'm searching a girl whom i just met in GYM  she told me her name, college name. But i'm unable to find her. 
*3)* May be if she ask my FB id, how i'll give her? My name is very common on facebook: RAHUL  


help me guys...


----------



## rider (Sep 4, 2012)

On the left side of facebook logo, you can see friend request option, click on that on that sub-menu click on find friends where you can find friends via email.
And for telling other people to find on facebook, go to facebook click on your profile and the URL above indicates the unique identity in facebook, so just learn that URL with number 
e.g. www.facebook.com/rahulXXXX
Any one on facebook would type that and can open your profile page. If its long go the account settings > username and change it to smaller and unique name. like rahul xoxo, naughty rahul, wild rahul, hunky rahul etc  lol jk


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 4, 2012)

kool said:


> Hi guys, I've few question regarding FB.
> 
> *1)* How to search somebody by just entering email id ?



You can take help of google. Or if you know her EmailID, there's trick, just enter that EmailID to your Address Book of the Email A/c by which you use FB. Now at FB, do a find friends automatically from Email A/c and you'll be able to see her name as suggestion if she's using FB with the same EmailID 



> *2)* I'm searching a girl whom i just met in GYM  she told me her name, college name. But i'm unable to find her.



Well in this way searching becomes a little tough. Better ask her, by which name she uses FB, what is her DP etc.



> *3)* May be if she ask my FB id, how i'll give her? My name is very common on facebook: RAHUL



Well, you can give her your URL : *www.facebook.com/<UserID>. Eg. Mine is *www.facebook.com/krishnandu.sarkar

Last but not least, here also Google is your best friend.  Search By Name, Sort it to places and all, And finally add, site:facebook.com 

Hope that helps


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 4, 2012)

above trick mayn't work
*i.imgur.com/fkIbX.jpg


----------



## kool (Sep 4, 2012)

thank you guys, will try all above methods.


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 4, 2012)

Don't do this facebook thing right away.

Mind your own business in the gym and do not greet with 'hi,hello' to her everyday.

Make small talk first when you and her are both relaxing and if she is not talking to anyone else.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 4, 2012)

Sam said:


> above trick mayn't work
> *i.imgur.com/fkIbX.jpg



Thanks..!! I didn't knew that


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 4, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Don't do this facebook thing right away.
> 
> Mind your own business in the gym and do not greet with 'hi,hello' to her everyday.
> 
> Make small talk first when you and her are both relaxing and if she is not talking to anyone else.



Yes. Adding her immediately on FB will make you look needy. That's how you get friendzoned.


----------



## kool (Sep 5, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Don't do this facebook thing right away.
> 
> Mind your own business in the gym and do not greet with 'hi,hello' to her everyday.
> 
> Make small talk first when you and her are both relaxing and if she is not talking to anyone else.




wohooooo....... !!! finally i talked to her, and came to know that she is 2year elder than me. God knows how she maintains her age & figure, by mistake i said my less age. But i'll keep trying on her.  and thank u guys for ur help.


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2012)

Q: Who ask a girl's age first ?
A: kool


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 5, 2012)

You can search people by their email id in facebook.
Just enter the exact email id in search field and that particular profile would be infront of you.

I don't understand why you guys are making it so complicated!


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 5, 2012)

Don't forget that there are other people in the gym also.Talk to them too. 

Also when you talk to her the 4-5th time gaze at her lips for 2-3 secs.


----------

